# Looking for a specific material for fence



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 22, 2012)

I am building new fences on a Carrera layout. 
I have had it with the Carrera fences.

I am in need of a material that meets this shopping list of features...
Styrene ONLY, smooth. Not sheets, strips.
Between a 1/16” and 1/8” inch thick,
1 1/2 - 2” wide,
In long lengths, like 6 or 8 feet.
Clear, white, or black, no patterns.

This will be glued to the edge of the track.

I am guessing that this material exists in some trade, or craft venture,
but Google is not forth coming.

Does anyone have any knowledge of such a material?

Thanks in advance,
bob


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The closest material I can think of is rain gutter guard insert. It should be the right length, but you would have to cut the width down to what you want. Not sure if the opening size is going to work for you.

You may also want to look at what is available from plastistruk products. Some assembly would be required there and the length will only be a foot at most.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for your interest Milton Fox
Plasti strut products, although styrene are just too small, and short.

I'll have a look at your good idea of the gutter inserts,
though I fear they may be vinyl.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If the plasti strut line is to small. Look at a fabric/craft shops for cross stich or needle point "canvase boards". They would have to be cut down again for the height you want and are way shorter than you want, but I believe you can get plastic type boards in those product line.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 22, 2012)

For others who may have embarked on a similar search,
-OP
Concrete Countertop Edge Form Liners


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I used a vinyl/plastic freezer case liner for the chain link fence on my routed track. I was able to get a partial roll from a store manager years ago. 



I use wire mesh for the catch fencing from some cheap craft baskets I found. I like the look of the vertical and horizontal look of it. 


I used the freezer liner for the catch fence on my routed Tri-Oval. Since it's a vinyl/plastic type, it is less rough for any deslots the happen to make contact with it.


After a quick search I was able to locate it here and it is sold in rolls.
https://www.hubert.com/categories/Food-Merchandising-41/Case-Liner-68/Freezer-Case-Liner-71


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

For my HO sectional track I have been using Mylar (polyester) sheet. It comes in rolls, and can be cut with scissors, or a paper cutter. I use the edge protectors that come on band saw blades to clip the Mylar strip to the edge of the track. it could also be glued or screwed into place.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Most of the Shoreline Model Raceways tracks use Sintra to make fences and walls. Sintra is expanded PVC and it comes in many colors. If you use the 1/8th inch (3mm) or less thick stuff you can cut it with a knife. Sintra can be had as 4X8 sheets, I saw 1/8thX24X48 inch Sintra on Amazon, but that cost as much as a 4X8 sheet. I am not convinced that gluing plastic of any sort to the edge of the track is the way to go, it would probably work OK with HO cars, but a direct hit with a heavy 1/32nd car is likely to break it loose. You might have to make some spring steel clips and use those in at least a few areas.


----------

